# freegate



## Leandre (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in South Africa and would like to use freegate yet access is being denied.
any suggestions on similiar software i can use.
Kind regards


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Is freegate used for file sharing/P2P? Your IP may be blocking it.

BG


----------

